

What Programming Language Should Beginners Learn in 2015? - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/programming/tutorial/beginner-programming-language-job-salary-community

======
vivaldifan
Great job. I thought this is pretty good too -
[http://carlcheo.com/startcoding](http://carlcheo.com/startcoding)

